

You Wasted This Opportunity - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/blog/not-again/

======
karjaluoto
For anyone who reads ideasonideas, this blog might prove interesting. It's
still rather ugly (visually), but I'm quite happy with where the subject
matter is going.

